# Sami's birthday party pictures



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

She turned 1 on Friday and we had a birthday celebration! She had two friends over to celebrate, the black and tan is her half sister (same dad) and the white/brown is a papillon. 

Here's the cake...









IS IT READY YET??!?!??!!









Us First!









Making a wish...of more food...










Chow time!









Party time!










Fighting over present


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you Sami', My invite must of got lost in the post  
looks like you had a great party anyway..  
Yum Yum I could eat that cake :wave:


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> Happy Birthday to you Sami', My invite must of got lost in the post
> looks like you had a great party anyway..
> Yum Yum I could eat that cake :wave:


You're always invited! Everyday can be a celebration!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

ngtah00 said:


> Rubyfox said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday to you Sami', My invite must of got lost in the post
> ...



:blob5: :blob7: :blob8: :blob: :blob4: 
PARTY LOL


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

awwwww that is so cute, haha! i love the party hat!!
great idea, love it


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Happy B-day! Where did you get the cake?


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

SCRAPPY said:


> Happy B-day! Where did you get the cake?


www.doggiestylebakery.com


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

How sweet! I hope to have parties for Sara too.

It looks like they had so much fun!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo's birthday is next week I think I might order a doggy cake too...Did they seem to like it?

My husband thinks I am nuts..lol...but he just laughs...I told him we are inviting all the pups...

Sami looks lovely as usual   :wave:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

How fun!!! Looks like they had a wonderful time!!
I love the 4th picture, where their tongues are hanging out and they're licking their chops. :lol: 

Cute carriers btw...


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sami had two bday parties and two cakes, tell your husband I am crazier  . I think she preferred human food but she licked the icing off the cake. the cake is made of carob (chocolate substitute). All the other dogs ate the cake, so I think they enjoyed it. 

Sami wishes Gizmo a happy 1st birthday, early!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Those pictures are soooo cute!


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday! ccasion4: I absolutley love the tongue picture! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

What great pictures!! Happy Birthday Sami!! :wave:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Happy (late) Birthday Sami! Diesel & Guinness hope that you got everything that you wanted. And, they are over here drooling over your cake!  

You definitely need to post Sami pictures more often, she's so gorgeous!!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Scout said:


> How fun!!! Looks like they had a wonderful time!!
> I love the 4th picture, where their tongues are hanging out and they're licking their chops. :lol:
> 
> Cute carriers btw...


Yes, that one cracked me up, too.

They are all just adorable! And the papillon looks a lot like a Chi I don't think I would have know the difference if you didn't say anything! They are all so cute!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Those are the cutest pics. It looked like they enjoyed the cake & the fun


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

pics are soooo cute!! looks like they had a blast!!


----------

